# Playstation 4 Neo



## Giangy (8 Luglio 2016)

Ho letto che verso il mese di settembre dovrebbe uscire la Playstation 4 Neo, versione più aggiornata e potente della PS4 normale. Volevo sapere un po le sue caratteristiche, e se conviene passare da Xbox One a questa nuova console di Sony.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2016)

Non è ancora stata annunciata/presentata ufficialmente, le specifiche usciranno nei prossimi mesi. Per ora solo rumor.
L'unica cosa sicura è che sarà retrocompatibile con tutti i giochi vecchi PS4, così come i nuovi giochi futuri continueranno a essere giocabili sulla "vecchia" Ps4.

E' stato invece ufficialmente annunciato l'XBox Scorpio, l'equivalente Microsoft della NEO. 4k per i giochi, CPU 8 core, GPU 6 teraflop. Uscirà nel 2017.


----------



## Miro (8 Luglio 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ho letto che verso il mese di settembre dovrebbe uscire la Playstation 4 Neo, versione più aggiornata e potente della PS4 normale. Volevo sapere un po le sue caratteristiche, e se conviene passare da Xbox One a questa nuova console di Sony.



Questa nuova PS4 Neo sarà una versione potenziata della PS4, e la nuova funzionalità più importante sarà la capacità di far girare i giochi a una definizione 4K; ovviamente per avere una definizione del genere bisogna anche avere un televisore in grado di supportare il 4K. 
Per quanto riguarda i giochi, credo che usciranno indifferentemente per PS4 e per Neo, con minime differenze di tipo tecnico più che di contenuti.
In definitiva, ti direi che se vuoi giocare ai giochi Sony ti conviene prendere una PS4 normalissima  anche perchè penso che al lancio la Neo (così come la sua controparte Xbox, cioè la Scorpio) costerà sui 600 sacchi.


----------



## Giangy (8 Luglio 2016)

Quindi i giochi per la Neo saranno diversi da quelli di PS4? Dico come grafica, copertina dei giochi ecc... immagino già che spettacolo che sarà Fifa!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Quindi i giochi per la Neo saranno diversi da quelli di PS4? Dico come grafica, copertina dei giochi ecc... immagino già che spettacolo che sarà Fifa!



Come grafica dipenderà dagli sviluppatori. I giochi saranno sempre sviluppati e ottimizzati per PS4 normale come regola imposta dalla Sony, poi saranno gli sviluppatori a scegliere se sfruttare le potenzialità di NEO per i loro giochi.

Come copertina no, saranno gli stessi giochi e gli stessi dischi, un'unica release, sia per PS4 sia per PS4 Neo. Ci sarà un'unica versione in commercio. Lo stesso vale ovviamente per i giochi digitali.

Fai finta che siano giochi per PC dove cambi i settaggi e le impostazioni. Solo che i settaggi cambiano automaticamente all'avvio in base alla versione di console che possiedi, tu non devi impostare o smanettare niente.


----------



## Giangy (8 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come grafica dipenderà dagli sviluppatori. I giochi saranno sempre sviluppati e ottimizzati per PS4 normale come regola imposta dalla Sony, poi saranno gli sviluppatori a scegliere se sfruttare le potenzialità di NEO per i loro giochi.
> 
> Come copertina no, saranno gli stessi giochi e gli stessi dischi, un'unica release, sia per PS4 sia per PS4 Neo. Ci sarà un'unica versione in commercio. Lo stesso vale ovviamente per i giochi digitali.
> 
> Fai finta che siano giochi per PC dove cambi i settaggi e le impostazioni. Solo che i settaggi cambiano automaticamente all'avvio in base alla versione di console che possiedi, tu non devi impostare o smanettare niente.



Capito tutto. Non so se quando uscirà sia il caso di dare via l'Xbox One, solo che l'ho presa solo a Settembre 2014...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Capito tutto. Non so se quando uscirà sia il caso di dare via l'Xbox One, solo che l'ho presa solo a Settembre 2014...



Come diceva [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION], tieni presente che il prezzo sarà elevato e una delle principali novità sarà semplicemente il 4K. Che non sarà neanche nativo, probabilmente solo upscalato. Quindi ti servirà la Tv per sfruttare completamente gli upgrade grafici.
In più, PS4 Neo è pensata soprattutto in funzione della Realtà Virtuale, che la PS4 normale fatica a sopportare. Ma il PS VR, sempre che ti interessi, per ora è un'altra periferica costosa a parte. Magari faranno un bundle, ma non si sa.

Io per ora mi tengo stretta la mia "vecchia" PS4, per ora vedo più svantaggi che vantaggi nel passaggio alla nuova versione potenziata


----------



## Giangy (8 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come diceva [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION], tieni presente che il prezzo sarà elevato e una delle principali novità sarà semplicemente il 4K. Che non sarà neanche nativo, probabilmente solo upscalato. Quindi ti servirà la Tv per sfruttare completamente gli upgrade grafici.
> In più, PS4 Neo è pensata soprattutto in funzione della Realtà Virtuale, che la PS4 normale fatica a sopportare. Ma il PS VR, sempre che ti interessi, per ora è un'altra periferica costosa a parte. Magari faranno un bundle, ma non si sa.
> 
> Io per ora mi tengo stretta la mia "vecchia" PS4, per ora vedo più svantaggi che vantaggi nel passaggio alla nuova versione potenziata



Secondo me trà pochi anni la PS VR farà la solità fine della PSP GO, e PS Vita (flop). Nel senso che per me le vere console, sono quelle da casa, e non le portatili, o quelle da mettere in viso. Detto questo aspetto come sarà la PS4 Neo, alternativa tengo ancora un anno la mia Xbox One, e poi passo a Xbox Project Scorpio.


----------

